# Camping areas @ Myrtle Beaach.SC



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

We are planning a trip to Myrtle Beach, SC to see some Christmas shows and
do a lttle fishing around 1st of Dec. I'm fishing, my wife tells me I'm giong to the
Christmas shows. Need to know if anyone has a favorite campground??


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi Larry:

As part of a 4-week camping trip from Maine to Florida in 2003, our family camped at Huntington Beach State Park in SC. It's about 15 miles south of Myrtle Beach, and is probably one of the nicest parks we've ever stayed at. Though it's a 2-day trip for us, we've definitely been considering a repeat visit. Unless you really want to be in the thick of it in Myrtle Beach (traffic and tourist junk), I'd think about staying at Huntington Beach.

Sally


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

The two that I have always heard about are Pirate Land and Lakewood and I have not been to either but I have heard good reports. But If I were to camp at Myrtle Beach I would stay at Huntington Beach with Sally.







Just kidding about staying with Sally, but she is correct about Huntington Beach. I am the type that likes to stay away from the crowds a bit so HB is my kinda place. Plus it's a real nice park. Have fun whereever you decide. I have not yet camped on the beach.


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

CamperDC said:


> The two that I have always heard about are Pirate Land and Lakewood and I have not been to either but I have heard good reports. But If I were to camp at Myrtle Beach I would stay at Huntington Beach with Sally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have stayed at Pirateland, Lakewood and Oceanlakes which is all located in the south myrtle beach area. It is not near as crowded as in the heart of myrtle. There still will be lots of people. It used to be going to the beach was a summer thing but myrtle has become a year around spot. We will be at Oceanlakes Thanksgiving. Our choice between the 3 is Oceanlakes by far. Surfside pier is not far from Oceanlakes (maybe 2 miles???) if you want a pier to fish from. There is a campground further north that has it's own fishing pier. I just can't remeber the name. Never stayed there. Huntington beach is great if you want to avoid everyone/thing.

steve, rena, kids
04 rs26


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the tips. I think I have seen Huntington Beach on Highway #17
south of Mrytle Beach around the Murrell's Inlet area. Is it a state park?


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes, Huntington Beach is a state park, and I believe that it is at Murrell's Inlet. It has a beautiful 5 mile stretch of beach, an old "moorish" castle to explore, and aligators in the lagoon. Really! They're small though, and the rangers told us that they "almost never" wander into the campground. We didn't see any at the campground, but I made sure I took my flashlight with me when out walking after dark!

We stayed at Ocean Lakes for one night before we could get in to Huntington Beach. We found it to be incredibly crowded (it was July), and noisy as all get out. Our site was so tight, we couldn't open the awning. It was like an RV parking lot. Long streams of teenagers on golf carts roamed the campground until quite late, and because of that and the fireworks that seemed to go off from time to time, we didn't get a lot of sleep. My husband was out of there like a shot at 6AM to wait in line at Huntington Beach for a site, since we hadn't made a reservation. It sounds like others have had a better experience than than we did, but we were very disappointed.

Sally


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

I strongly recommend Myrtle Beach State Park. It is located south of M.B., just
outside of town. Away from the noise/crush/junk, but still convenient to stores,
restaurants, etc. on Kings Highway.
The park is quite large, with one of the biggest fishing piers in that area.
A short walk from the Beach is the campground itself. Very large, and almost
totally shaded by tall Live Oaks (evergreen) and pine trees. The sites are very well
spaced, a lot of them have small trees/undergrowth sheilding you from your neighbors. The sites closer to the beach are more open and closer together, and
the sites farther back (loops 5 & 6) are more wooded and private. The roads are
hard packed sand and dirt, good shape - fine for bikes too.
Bathhouses: some old, kind of cruddy, some new, and fairly nice.
Park stores: One in the campground, very nice - lots of stuff and food. The other
is at the pier - ice cream, snacks, keepsakes, junk.
There are I think, over 300 sites (been there a lot, and was there just 3 weeks ago, but can't remember exactly how many







)
There are no full hookups, just water and power. There is one dumpstation, and
it is decent. The camping area is very attractive in a natural, woodsie, dirt road
sort of way. You can't see the ocean from the camping area, as it is behind a row
of wooded sand dunes. You can however, hear the waves if you are in one of the
front areas. NOTE: watch for low tree limbs when towing!!!!!!!! Site #154 is good.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Sorry to be so long-winded, but I wanted to add a few more things.








Myrtle Beach is like any other large city - There are good and bad areas to go.
If you don't like crowds, bars, junk shops, then don't go downtown!
There are also VERY nice areas. If someone tells you "It was awful" then you can
be sure they did not use common sense in finding the right area for them.








Some bits of interest in the State Park area; Brookgreen Gardens - the DW will
love it.







There is also a large indoor flea market not far from the park entrance, in the Publix supermarket shopping center. Good for a rainy day.
Huntington beach has a really nice beach, but the camping area is small, flat,
totally open, I wasn't impressed. The "Moorish castle" that someone mentioned is
not as old as it looks. Was built and used by the couple that started Brookgreen
Gardens. The "ruins" are very interesting to wander around in, BUT - watch for
SNAKES in warm weather! They love the cool, dark, damp interior. Not unusual to
see several in one visit.
As far as Pirate Land, Ocean Lakes, etc. go - They are fine if you have a pack of
kids, and like to ride around in a golf cart. They are better in the less crowded
"off" season. Full hookups and close to beach being the only "draws" for me.
Anyway, Ask around, find the best place for you, and have a great time at the
beach!!!


----------

